# Which A3 printer would be good for me?



## DaveM1965 (Aug 8, 2017)

I only print T-Shirts for friends and for our Rock N Roll club as a hobby!

Recently a few friends have mentioned that the image on my T-Shirts is a bit small as I used an Epson L805 to print it which can only do up to A4. I have been told that the Epson 1500W is a good printer for my Dye based inks as it does A3 size Transfer Papers! since I do not do many T-Shirts the Epson 1500W seems a bit dear for me to invest in so may I ask if anyone can recommend a cheaper one and hopefully why?

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

The WF7110 is about half the price of the 1500w. It is only 4 colour, so cheaper to fill up as well.


----------



## pippin decals (Aug 26, 2015)

I went with the epson WF 7610 and it does 13x19, all pigment inks .Amazing print quality for both transfers and my photography i do.. I just paid 149.00 for it at office depot plus a 29.00 free replacement warranty which i have used a few times on some others printers i have had owned, Its a great extra coverage trust me ..
And you can contact cobra ink website for the refill carts or a tank setup for the pigments or switch it over to the sub i believe.. they also sell pre setup printers as well. for a good deal and the ink they sell it high quality ink,not junk and very cheap for the bottles etc.


----------



## DaveM1965 (Aug 8, 2017)

PatWibble said:


> The WF7110 is about half the price of the 1500w. It is only 4 colour, so cheaper to fill up as well.


Thanks. I use Dye inks for my T-Shirts so may I ask have you got any recommendations to where to get my ink cheaper. I tend to just go to EBay and find the cheapest but that might be a big mistake as far as I know 

Also, do you use a CIS system and if so which one would you recommend for the Epson WF 7110 as there seems to be different ones on EBay

With thanks

Dave


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

DaveM1965 said:


> I use Dye inks for my T-Shirts so may I ask have you got any recommendations to where to get my ink cheaper.


You want to use pigment ink for t-shirts. Less fading. Dye ink is water soluble. Pigment is not.



> Also, do you use a CIS system and if so which one would you recommend for the Epson WF 7110 as there seems to be different ones on EBay


Using refillable cartridges is one less thing to go wrong over using a CIS. I would stick with cartridges. 

Check out cobraink.com. Most of us here use them.


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

You will be better with pigment inks, as others have said.

I am assuming that you are in Europe ( the 1500w is sold as the 1430 Artisan in the US). The 7110 will come with Epsons 'Claria Home' ink set as standard ( in Europe at least). The Black will be pigment ink, and the cyan, magenta and yellow will be dye ink. You will need a set of refillable cartridges, and buy the ink by the 100ml bottle.

Try www.inkexpress.co.uk .


----------



## DaveM1965 (Aug 8, 2017)

Hi Pat, thanks for taking the time to reply to my thread about the A3 printer. Yes, I am in the UK too and have only just started printing T-Shirts as I hobby for friends gifts and for our club. I have printed less than 10 T-Shirts to date!

I currently own an Epson L805 printer which is up to A4 and have a Galaxy Heat Press.

I was told by someone that I should use Dye based inks so I am a bit confused reading through the threads on this forum. I know that Sublimation inks are dearer and dont go well with the Epson printers as I am told they clog up too easily. Yet I also read here that Pigment inks are better so I am even more confused.

After reading threads here and doing some other reading I am torn between the Epson WF 7110 and the Epson 7610 for A3 printing. I would really like to save money on a CIS system but when looking on Ebay the ones there all seem to be for Sublimation ink.

Any advise from you or anyone else here would really be appreciated 

By the way, I also use the Jet Pro Sofstretch Transfer papers for white T-Shirts and the 3G Jet Opaque for black T-shirts. I took your advise and looked at Inkexpress but have no idea what papers to use for dye inks or even if the papers are any good 

Thanks everyone it really is appreciated !


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

You are confusing dye sublimation inks ( which are a specialist product only used for sublimation) with dye based ink, that is a type of standard inkjet ink used for everyday printing. The other type of inkjet ink is pigment ink. It is recommended for for paper transfer printing because it is more waterproof than dye based ink, so the print lasts longer.

Sublimation only works on Polyester , and you need a dedicated printer for it ( unless you want to keep changing cartridges) because the ink is no good for general use. 

Whatever you have heard about sublimation inks clogging epson printers is probably untrue. As long as you turn the printer on every couple of days, and print a small image then there will be little or no clogging.

You can put whatever ink you like in a cis, but unless you are using it everyday refillable carts will be easier.

Never used the Ink Express papers - I would stick with what you know - but the inks are good.

With the 7610 you are paying for a scanner/copier, so if you need one that is the printer to go for. If not, and as cost was one of your concerns, get the 7110.


----------

